
Startup Depression and the Search for Meaning - eriktrautman
http://www.eriktrautman.com/posts/startup-depression-and-the-search-for-meaning
======
ryanb
Great post and kudos for the strength to write this. Last year, 7 Cups
launched a Startup Support system for founders, that you might find of use:
[http://www.7cups.com/startups/](http://www.7cups.com/startups/)

